# Who Uses Zillow or Google Earth??



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Who here uses zillow or google earth to give estimates?? I've been getting tons of calls, so I've just been using Zillow to give people a "rough estimate" if they're OK with the price then I will actually drive out and take a look....

Anyone else doing this??


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I've tried Google earth. My county website has a better system. Most are called an "interactive GIS" and they zoom much closer and more clearer. Just look up the county web where the job is and search their site.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i have a cracked version of google earth its not quiet that good i sometimes use googles street view


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Try goilawn. Access to aerial pics as opposed to satellite pics. Much higher resolution and detail.....directional views are great and so are the measuring tools.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im gonna have try that out


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

for $2 per search I'll stick with zillow for now.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Im really not sure why no one uses bing.com, everyone posts these blurry pictures of sites using google and other stuff. 
Maybe its not available everywhere....

www.bing.com


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

i use street view and bing.....its funny people say"what? u can see my house from the internet?"LOL


----------

